# side trim info needed



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

ok i got a 66 tempest custom, the side trim has had screws put in it seveal years ago cuz the clips were not being made and nobody had theme so my questian is does anyone have a pic of the side trim clips or know where i can get theme? i am keeping my car original so i need to fix it but can the hold made by the screws be filled and the trim rechromed or do i need to get another set?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think you'll need another set. Call the guys at The Parts Place Inc Dot Com, they should be able to help you with them clips and the replacment trim.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 66 rocker molding came from the factory with 2 screws (one on each end) holding the molding in place. I purchased my clips and molding from The Parts Place as well.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

guys thanks for the info but i aint talking but the rocker trim im talking about the tempest custom side body trim, ran along the top of the body line like the pinstripe did on the gto


----------

